# Advice on Kribensis fry,



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

I have just gotten a pair of kribensis african dwarf cichlids, my question is who long should I leave the fry in the tank with the adults, and secondly is it safe to put the krib fry in with other fry, currently in my fry tank i have mollies, platies and guppies... I am asking all these questions because the female looks like she might be preparing to to spawn and I want to be ready when it happens. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

leave them in the tank, kribs are great parents. It is fun to watch them herd the fry around the tank in search of food. They will fend off any fish that tries to get close to the fry.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

In a small tank, parents will sometimes try to drive off the previous spawn when they want to spawn again. Watch for warning signs like the fry "all over the tank" ignoring the parents' fin signals and changes in the mother's color pattern (looks like she wants to spawn). 

Fry of most things get along fine, just make sure everyone is getting a share of food and likes the same water (I would keep guppy fry in harder water than krib fry). You may also have to keep "sorting by size" to keep the biggest fry from beating the smallest to the food.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

will the newfry cause any territory distputes with the father, or will i have sold them by then?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you keep them a year, they might start pairing up and looking for territory, but once they look like little adults, you can probably find them new homes. The real issue is whether mama thinks the last batch of fry is a threat to the new batch. Krib females are sometimes surprisingly aggressive. But you can just watch the fish. When you have mama in one corner, and fry in the opposite corner without a parent watching over them, its time to take them out. How long that takes can vary a lot.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

ok thakks for all the advice! i will post updates and pics when it all happens!


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

even though thisisnt my post i appreciate all the responds because i am looking forward to breeding kribensis....ty! cant wait


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

Lady K my female krib looks like she is about to burst and is pushing sand around the mouth of her chosen cave i am hopping to have krib fry soon! her stomach is a deep purple with bright pink round the edges she is getting to be quite beautiful! i wish i had a good camera so i could share... she looks like she will be fit to burst any day now!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

If your intent is to save as many baby fish as possible, you may want to get them out of the main tank as soon as possible. I normally syphon the babys out as soon as they are free swimming. The babys stay in a concentrated ball at first. As they grow, they spread out all over the tank and it is very difficult to catch them without disturbing the whole tank. You will miss out on all the fun of watching the parents take care of the babys, of course. Decisions-decisions!!! If you can get all the babys out, the parents will probably spawn again in three weeks or so. Take the first group out and let the parents raise the second batch.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

thanks for the tip ron v! i will prolly do that!


----------

